# Watch Parts



## Cwalker935 (Aug 14, 2018)

I bought some watch parts a while back but could never get inspired to do anything with them.  After watching Ernie’s, EBorraga, video, I decided to dig out my stuff and give it a try.  I had some Majestic tubes on hand and started working on a Mickey Mouse pen.  Here is the rough turned upper tube.  I should have added more gears but I think it’s worth finishing.  I ordered a kit and will finish it up when it gets delivered.

I think I may be hooked on watch parts, I found myself browsing eBay this morning looking for some good parts.


----------



## mark james (Aug 14, 2018)

Cody - Most certainly worth finishing.  I agree that more parts will "fill in the gaps."  CaptG was a master at that.  Also my preference is more symmetical vs random placement.  One of my wife's favorite pens is a steampunk/watch parts/Jr Anthony-Aaron forgot which?  that I bought the blanks and turned it myself.  It actually came out quite nice, I am surprised at my finish.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 14, 2018)

Glad I could inspire you Cody! And it looks Awesome!! I search everyday for watch dials. It's an addiction. Just a helpful hint, search Disney Watch Lot on ebay. You can get some great deals on broken watches! And don't order cheap ones from overseas. Those faces are paper and won't work. Stick with USA watches!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 14, 2018)

You did good Cody! Look forward to the finished pen.


----------

